# Strichcode-lese-Software für Passwörter?



## Andreas Späth (14. August 2008)

Hallöchen ihr (hoffentlich) Freunde der komischen Ideen.


Kennt ihr das Problem mit den Passwörtern?
Am besten hat man für jede Internetseite, jeden Benutzeraccount und jeden Server ein anderers Passwort.

Im Idealfall nicht einen nachvollziehbaren Salat aus Buchstaben Zahlen und sonstigen Wirrwarr.
Merken kann man sich das ab einem gewissem Umfang nichtmehr...

Deswegen hatte ich nun andere Idee.

Ich drucke die Passwörter als Strichcode aus, Laminiere das ganze, und benutze einen Barcodescanner um sie einzulesen.
Die Liste selbst ist weggeschlossen. Wer da drann kommt... naja der könnte ich auch gleich das Schloss des Servers knacken und sich die Festplatte einverleiben...
Auserdem werden die Passwörter sowieso im Klartext drunter stehen, der Barcodescanner soll nur eine erleichterung darstellen.

In der Theorie gefällt mir diese Idee schon sehr.
Nun bräuchte ich nurnoch eine Software für Windows die Barcodes lesen kann, eventuell sogar deren Inhalt in das aktive Eingabefeld/Fenster einfügt, oder eben zumindest simpel in einem kleinen Fenster anzeigt.
Das darf gerne auch ein paar kleine Euronen kosten, es sollte nur nicht übertrieben teuer sein.

Als Lesegerät hab ich einen Handscanner mit USB Anschluss im Auge.
Um Genau zu sein folgenden. http://www.conrad.de
[ Edit ] Da die Conrad Direktlinks selten funktionieren hier die Artikelnummer 967384 - 62 [/ Edit ]

Eine Software zum Barcode erstellen wäre natürlich auch toll, aber auf Linux hab ich da bereits etwas passendes.
Wobei es unter Windows doch angenehmer wäre, da sitz ich ja meistens drann ;-)

Auserdem interessiert mich was ihr von dieser Idee haltet ?


----------



## mp89 (24. August 2008)

Weiß nicht, finde die Idee zwar nicht alzuschlecht, aber ein wenig unsicher dennoch, da es ja ausgedruckte Barcodes gibt, die ja irgendwohin auch auf dem PC verweisen müssen oder? 

Ich würde das eher anders lösen, entweder per z.B. Steghide für bestimmte Passwörter bestimmte Dateien anlegen und diese darin verstecken oder aber es so wie die Deutsche Bahn auf ihren Onlinetickets machen, damit meine ich dieses kleine Quardrat mit den schwarzen und weißen Feldern drin... das denke ich mal wäre noch sicherer als Barcode... weiß leider nicht mehr wie diese Technik des verschlüsselns heißt.

Gruß Max


----------



## Flex (24. August 2008)

Nein, Strichcodes sind ein Standard für optische Lesegeräte, auch wenn es dort verschiedene Arten von "Code" gibt. Denn eigentlich ist es ja kein Code.

Bei Wikipedia gibt es unter dem Stichwort [wiki]Strichcode[/wiki] einen netten Artikel.

Die Idee finde ich ganz nett und ich denke auch, dass es dafür Software gibt... 

Hier 'nen SDK:
http://www.dtksoft.com/barreader.php

Spontan hab ich sonst keine vernünftigen Treffer gefunden...


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. August 2008)

mp89 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß nicht, finde die Idee zwar nicht alzuschlecht, aber ein wenig unsicher dennoch, da es ja ausgedruckte Barcodes gibt, die ja irgendwohin auch auf dem PC verweisen müssen oder?
> 
> Ich würde das eher anders lösen, entweder per z.B. Steghide für bestimmte Passwörter bestimmte Dateien anlegen und diese darin verstecken oder aber es so wie die Deutsche Bahn auf ihren Onlinetickets machen, damit meine ich dieses kleine Quardrat mit den schwarzen und weißen Feldern drin... das denke ich mal wäre noch sicherer als Barcode... weiß leider nicht mehr wie diese Technik des verschlüsselns heißt.



An die Codes kommt ja keiner auser mir ran, und unsicherer als ein Handgeschriebenes Passwort sind sie ja auch nicht.
Es wäre eine Möglichkeit die Passwörter zu verschlüsseln und abzuspeichern, 1344bit Tripple Blowfish ist zwar etwas woran man sich die Zähne ausbeisen kann, aber auch wieder auf dem PC abgelegt am Ende...

Verschlüsselt ist im dem sinn bei beiden nichts. Was du meinst sind zB QR Codes.
Die bringen auch kein mehr an Sicherheit als ein "normaler" Strichcode
Dafür gibt es Handys die ihn lesen können.



Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Hier 'nen SDK:
> http://www.dtksoft.com/barreader.php



Das ist doch schonmal ein Anfang, vielleicht kann ich daraus ja irgendetwas zusammenpfriemeln. Danke


----------

